# floor mount, wall discharge toilet.



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

In search of a floor mount, rear discharge toilet. I see that american standard has a model and proflo has a model. Any other recommendations?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

johnh said:


> In search of a floor mount, rear discharge toilet. I see that american standard has a model and proflo has a model. Any other recommendations?


Kohler, gerber

Most of the ones we put in are pressure assist.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Installed a customer supplied Pro Flo floor mount rear discharge. They had complaints with It emptying the bowl. 
Power Assist Am Std has been the main choice. It flushes well. They are having issues with the PA tank.


----------

